# Can I open a bank account in the UK on a fiancee visa?



## Skippy75 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi

I'm currently living in the UK on a fiancee visa and am wanting to open a bank account locally rather than having to use my Aussie one and incur international transaction fees. Am I able to open a bank account in the UK on this visa or do I have to wait until I am on my married (FLR(M)) visa? Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Skippy75 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm currently living in the UK on a fiancee visa and am wanting to open a bank account locally rather than having to use my Aussie one and incur international transaction fees. Am I able to open a bank account in the UK on this visa or do I have to wait until I am on my married (FLR(M)) visa? Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can try. The issue isn't that you're on a fiance visa, it's that proof of a UK address is required as well as identification. You may have no problem or you may be turned away, but you can certainly try to open and account.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have your fiancé check with the bank directly as to what sort of documentation is needed to open an account. 

If you go with Lloyds TSB, they do accept new-to-the-UK clients, and since you and I are both from a specific list of countries that Lloyds recognises, we can use our passports and fiancée visas as ID without needing proof of address.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

Is your Aussie account still open? I kept my American account open, and changed the address associated with it to my address in the UK. When they mailed me my statement, voila, I had proof of address that was acceptable to every bank.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

If you experience difficulties, another way is to have your name added to your partner's accounts. After a period of time when your accounts don't crash-and-burn, the bank will hopefully be more willing to offer an individual account.

We did this even before my partner had moved to the UK. She now has cards etc in her own right.


----------



## Skippy75 (Sep 24, 2012)

Liz in UK said:


> Is your Aussie account still open? I kept my American account open, and changed the address associated with it to my address in the UK. When they mailed me my statement, voila, I had proof of address that was acceptable to every bank.


I've already done that but my bank stings me with transaction fees. I'll still keep it open but I want to get myself financially 'settled' before I commence work - the less admin left outstanding the better!


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We opened a Lloyd's TSB sterling account as well as a USD & EURO account and we are still in the US. It has been an extremely long and difficult process to do this outside the country as they do everything by post or telephone.  Perhaps it will be easier in country.

We have started calling it banking with the flintstones...


----------

